# Found bird that was Trapped between two buildings, need help!



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

I am trying to post a new message and I can't figure out how to do it. I have an abandoned pigeon in my bathroom right now that I found trapped between buildings and I really really need help feeding it and knowing what to do. How do I post a message to the board so that I can get a response?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm going to move your post to its own thread.

Follow this link first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks. I am trying to attach a picture. How do I do it?


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, there it is. Sorry I have never used a board like this before


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*hydrate first*

You can hand feed the little one some defrosted corn and/or peas. Run under warm water, and then drain thoroughly. Make sure the youngster is warm, and has been hydrated FIRST, per instructions onl link. Pigeons are fed by their parents, they don't open their beaks and gape for food. Gently open beak and drop one pea on top of tongue in back of throat, then allow bird to swallow and repeat. At first you have to gently pry their beak open as they don't understand, but it gets easier as you continue to feed them.


Try putting a bowl of water infront of him and see if he drinks by himself, if he does he may soon eat on his own.


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

So, here's my situation and problem: I found the pigeon who seemed fairly healthy but unable to fly. It took me an hour to get the first feeding into her which was yesterday at 5pm. I was going to feed her again last night, but the crop seemed really full so I didn't. I kept her warm and in a dark comfy place overnight. At 6am I got up to check on her/feed her. I am having a VERY HARD TIME getting her to eat. I am feeding her the Kaytee exact with a plastic syringe. She won't open her beak. I am afraid of hurting her but am forcing it as much as possible. I have no idea if I am getting enough food into her. This last feeding I only got a small amount in and I looked at the crop and it seems to have a hard lump. I have never handled a pigeon or any bird for that matter so I can't tell if the crop is ok or not. I don't know if I should be feeding her more now or if I should wait. The food keeps cooling to the wrong temp as I am trying to feed her since it is taking like an hour. I really don't know what I am doing but I have gotten some great advice from friends who have kept birds their whole lives (but are unfortunately far away). I live in Brooklyn NY and I wish I had someone to help me. Can anyone help me figure out 1)how much to feed? 2) when she's had enough food 3) how to get her to eat without forcing her 4)if her crop is the right size, shape, etc.. 5)how to make sure I am not hurting her or getting food in her windpipe? This is a little overwhelming to me. I have been a cat caretaker for years and this is very very different than what i am used to!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this little one.

If you think the crop still has food in it, then the bird should not be fed. I would dribble a little warm water (with a drop of apple cider vinegar in it-help with ph for proper digestion and assimilation) down the side of the beak and allow the bird to swallow.

How thick was the formula?

At this age it is easier to feed corn/peas-you don't have to worry about food going down the windpipe.


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

the formula was the consistency of pancake batter last night and I made it a little bit thinner this morning. I have peas and I am going to try that. I just put a bowl of water out and she drank a little on her own! That made me very happy. the problem is I can't tell if the crop is full or not. I don't have cider vinegar, I have white vinegar. Can I use that and if so what is the ratio? She is shaking her wings when I come into the room so does that mean she is hungry?


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

By the way, how old is she do you think?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CynF said:


> the formula was the consistency of pancake batter last night and I made it a little bit thinner this morning. I have peas and I am going to try that. I just put a bowl of water out and she drank a little on her own! That made me very happy. the problem is I can't tell if the crop is full or not. I don't have cider vinegar, I have white vinegar. Can I use that and if so what is the ratio? She is shaking her wings when I come into the room so does that mean she is hungry?


From what I can tell she looks to be about three weeks or older. She may be shaking her wings, asking for food.

If she is drinking water on her own that is very good.

Don't use the white vinegar. 

Where is the hard lump at that you can feel? 

I would feed her about 15 to 25 pieces of well drained/warm peas or corn. Keep water infront of her at all times.


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

I am not sure about the lump. I just fed her about 5 peas, warmed and drained the way you said. she didn't seem to want anymore. The lump is right on the top of her breastbone, but maybe it's just the bone. I keep feeling the area because I am trying to get used to the feeling of the crop so I can properly monitor it. Is the crop under the breastbone? Should I spend time with her preening her and such or should I mostly leave her alone? I cannot keep this bird because I have three indoor cats and I am going to have to either find a place to bring her to or I am going to have to release her and that seems tricky especially with my lack of experience. When can I give her bird seed?


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

By the way, thank you for your help. I was crying this morning because i just didn't know what to do and feel so alone in this.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CynF said:


> By the way, thank you for your help. I was crying this morning because i just didn't know what to do and feel so alone in this.


I think you are doing a fine job... I was thinking, if you state your location perhaps someone will know of someone near that may beable to help you, a rehabber or another member...


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

I live in Brooklyn NY. Boro Park to be exact. I can travel with her if I need to. I have a car. I put some wild bird seed in the bathtub with her (thats where she lives right now) and she pecked at it but I couldn't tell if she was actually eating it. It would be so awesome if someone could help because I am overwhelmed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CynF said:


> I live in Brooklyn NY. Boro Park to be exact. I can travel with her if I need to. I have a car. I put some wild bird seed in the bathtub with her (thats where she lives right now) and she pecked at it but I couldn't tell if she was actually eating it. It would be so awesome if someone could help because I am overwhelmed.


keep checking back, we wil see if we can find someone..


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I want her to be properly cared for.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cyn...You need to feed more thatn 5 peas. She needs 40-50 per feeding, 3 times a day.

I know it's frustrating....the first little sparrow I fed, at me in tears too because I couldn't get the beak open. Believe me, pigeons are so much easier by comparrison.

*I have some pre-written instructions that may help and I will post them next.*

There is a lot of help available in your area and the best place to find a local resource is to post here....

http://www.manhattanbirdclub.com/


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*Do a search on the web for 'NYC pigeon rescue'* - believe there are a LOT of resources near you - also if the baby (methinks only 2 weeks old) shows those happy signs such as preening and wing flapping when she sees you - that's great !! IMHO go w\ the peas and corn and forget the formula - you dd a good job with it but syringed formula is a tricky thing even for someone who's experienced at it. Thanks for saving her\his life !!!! Charis - can one even get 40 peas into a youngster (at one feeding) at that age ? For babes (particularly compromised ones) I only do between 6-10pcs\feeding but feed 5x\day. I wouldn't push the issue - let the youngster build up to it so if she starts objecting\resisting at 5 or so - just stop and try 6 or 7 next time then 7-9 the time after that etc


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are the feeding instructions...really easy once you and the bird get the hang of it.

Great save on your part.

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

The reason I only gave her 5 peas was because she still had some formula in her crop and I didn't want to overload her. Should I be giving her a bath?


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

also, she seemed to be eating the wild bird seed I put down but only the tiny millet pieces. Is this ok for her to have?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's fine for her to have. Most do start with the millet. When they learn to pick up the peas and corn on their own, they do seem to wean earlier, as they are easy to pick up, then they will learn to pick up the seeds. If she doesn't seem excessively dirty, I wouldn't worry about a bath, as at this age, they would still be in the nest, and wouldn't even have an opportunity to bathe. Dusting for bugs would probably be a good idea. Or you can use the bird spray I mentioned that you can pick up at any petshop.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CynF said:


> The reason I only gave her 5 peas was because she still had some formula in her crop and I didn't want to overload her. *Should I be giving her a bath?*



You can offer the youngster a shallow bath pan with water and see if he would like a to swim, sometimes they will bathe at that age. . If you are worried about the formula on the front of him, you can wipe it off with a warm damp cloth.




CynF said:


> also, she seemed to be eating the wild bird seed I put down but only the tiny millet pieces. * Is this ok for her to have?*


Yes, you can give her millet, but mix it with wild bird seed, or pigeon mix. Make sure she drinks when she is done.


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you everyone. We are all a bit calmer here now and 'Boobie' is preening away happily in the bathtub. I fed her around 15 peas and her crop is full. She's pooping regularly and normally. She drinks water on her own. I lined the tub with paper towels and she has a nice box which we made a 'nest' in with shredded paper. I cleaned her and everything around her and she seems really content. So cute, I wish I could keep her.


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

By the way, I have been looking here in NYC and have not found anything yet that could possibly help me, i.e., a blog or a rescue group that seems attentive and credible but I will keep looking. If anyone on this forum knows of anything in NYC or the surrounding areas that can help me with caring for her (I have to work all day so I haven't figured that one out yet - I am an independent contractor with no paid 'off' days) so I would love to find a rehab that could properly care for her.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Did you look at this site?


http://www.manhattanbirdclub.com/


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

It's been a while since I followed Al Streit with his Pigeon People group based in New York (since I'm in Antwerp),

but you can check this out:

http://www.envirolink.org/resource.html?catid=5&itemid=200404230205230.0977235

Pigeon People’s overall goal is to improve attitudes toward pigeons by education. At the same time, we try to protect them from the results of misunderstanding and irrationality by peaceful methods.


Contact Person: Al Streit
Phone: 212 873 6030
E-Mail: [email protected]
Website: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pijnpeople/

I was reading posts in his Yahoo group in 2005 or so, when they were busy rescuing pigeons and babies trapped by netting put up by the public transportation system of New York City.

Larry


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

I just posted to the manhattan bird club, thanks Charis, I will keep you posted on what happens with it. Also, thank you Larry, I will check out the links you sent.


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

I found a rescue group to take her! But I'm so sad to let her go but she needs to be with other pigeons. I'm nice and all, but I'm only a human.  
A lucky one that got to be with her for a day or two. Thank you God.


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Larry, your link to Al Streit is what got me to the rescue group that has a program for her. To everyone that helped me: THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART. I will love my 'Boobie' forever.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for taking this little one in when she/he needed you. You made all the difference for this bird. You have just given him a chance at having a life and flying free. Thank you for all that you did for him.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Glad everything worked out okay. Thanks for taking her in.

More needy birds and pigeons may be coming your way. The first drip or two often turns into a dribble. Perhaps because you start looking a bit more closely at your surroundings for such things.

It happened to me. LOL.

Or, the birds get the message out, or tag you somehow, or perceive something about you ("This guy's a real sucker! Let's not go easy on him." LOL).

Larry


----------



## CynF (Jun 6, 2010)

That's funny because your not the first person who said that to me. Also, it happened to me with cats. I have three now and have consistently had between 2-5 for the past 20 years after my first rescue when I was a teenager. Every cat I have had is a rescue that either I myself rescued or another person rescued and needed to find a home for. If I had a bigger space I'd have more then three, but right now three fits perfectly and peacefully. Thanks again Larry!


----------

